

A Weekend With Chrome For iOS - jharrier
http://www.virtualpants.com/post/26340670877/a-weekend-with-chrome-for-ios

======
jharrier
Anyone figure out a way to get bookmarklets like Instapaper to work correctly
in Chrome for iOS? (other than typing their name)

